# Active Media Products Ships Eco-Friendly Koala USB Flash Drive



## btarunr (Nov 4, 2009)

Active Media Products, manufacturer of SSDs and innovative USB drives, today began shipping an eco-friendly silicone rubber Koala drive, that is both waterproof and shock resistant, in capacities from 2GB to 16GB.

The Koala drive is exceptionally rugged. The sealed COB style USB drive has a soft silicone rubber outer casing that provides outstanding protection from the elements and protects the drive if it is dropped or banged around. "Customers will enjoy the Koala drive's durability as much as its stylish design." commented Active Media Products' VP of Sales, Jerry Thomson. "The Koala drive merges form with function, and the result is an awesome little product with great visual appeal and a soft tactile feel that protects its contents much better than most USB drives".



 




The Windows 7 compatible Koala drive is the fourth animal drive in the company's Endangered Species Series, joining the Panda, Penguin and Polar Bear drives launched earlier this year. The Koala drive measures only 43 x 33 x 20 mm (about 1.5 inches tall). Koala USB drives are available today through Amazon at prices from $10 (2GB) to $40 (16GB).





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 4, 2009)

ROFL! A koala!  

Gals will love it though. And prices aren't bad at all or are they? I've not bought any flash drive in months, I don't know how EU and US prices correlate on flash drives either.

EDIT: From what I can see on the pics, I'd have to question the waterproof claim or does it just mean it won't break and not that it is hermetically sealed?


----------



## Munki (Nov 4, 2009)

I read this four times just so I had a reason to say Koala. haha


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 4, 2009)

"... and when youre finished just ram that memory stick up the Koalas butt and youre done"


----------



## craigo (Nov 4, 2009)

Cute and cuddly they said... hah, Few foreigners recognise  the dangers inherent with the Australian native Koala or "Drop Bear" as we locals call them, It`s no joke, You cant even walk under trees in my beloved country without constant fear of this fury grey menace. Just when you are luled into thinking you are safe wandering through  the designated bush tourist walk... BAM..From out of seemingly nowhere the drop bear can kill within seconds.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 4, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> "... and when youre finished just ram that memory stick up the Koalas butt and youre done"



ahh you beat me to it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

craigo said:


> Cute and cuddly they said... hah, Few foreigners recognise  the dangers inherent with the Australian native Koala or "Drop Bear" as we locals call them, It`s no joke, You cant even walk under trees in my beloved country without constant fear of this fury grey menace. Just when you are luled into thinking you are safe wandering through  the designated bush tourist walk... BAM..From out of seemingly nowhere the drop bear can kill within seconds.



And just how many people die from Koala bear attacks a year?


----------



## craigo (Nov 4, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> "... and when youre finished just ram that memory stick up the Koalas butt and youre done"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxoCz67PWVk&feature=related


----------



## craigo (Nov 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And just how many people die from Koala bear attacks a year?



I was joking..although they do have claws designed for climbing/living in trees and make scary grunting noises...
but all Aussies are friendly (when confronted with cute women)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KW3E9uikgI&feature=related


----------



## Fx (Nov 5, 2009)

its about time these shipped... I have been waiting forever since the announcement...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> "... and when youre finished just ram that memory stick up the Koalas butt and youre done"



i lol'd



craigo said:


> Cute and cuddly they said... hah, Few foreigners recognise  the dangers inherent with the Australian native Koala or "Drop Bear" as we locals call them, It`s no joke, You cant even walk under trees in my beloved country without constant fear of this fury grey menace. Just when you are luled into thinking you are safe wandering through  the designated bush tourist walk... BAM..From out of seemingly nowhere the drop bear can kill within seconds.



i remember telling an american lady friend who came over to visit once, all about the inherent dangers of drop bears.

she asked why we told her, then pointed to an angry looking koala about two feet above her head, preparing to take a dump on her...



TheMailMan78 said:


> And just how many people die from Koala bear attacks a year?



none. as for drop bears, thousands die each year. mostly tourists. they drop down, latch onto your face and suffocate you.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, these evil koalas are up to something. Only few of them break their gentle disguise and show their true evil nature. Only surpassed in wickedness by their accomplices in crime and brains of the operation, the sloths, a koala will give you no second chance.

Don't say I didn't tell you.

There's five models.

Two are known.

1





Koala stalking its unsuspecting prey from above. Look at the evil eyes... and intentions.

2




Smart sloth making final preparations for the slaughter. His sly genius is evident.

Three will be revealed.

And they have a plan...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> Yeah, these evil koalas are up to something. Only few of them break their gentle disguise and show their true evil nature. Only surpassed in wickedness by their accomplices in crime and brains of the operation, the sloths, a koala will give you no second chance.
> 
> Don't say I didn't tell you.
> 
> ...



#3 is the drop bear.


4 and 5 will not allow themselves to be known.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> #3 is the drop bear.
> 
> 
> 4 and 5 will not allow themselves to be known.



I suspect #6 has something to do with Chuck Norris.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 5, 2009)

#4 and #5 suspects. They might be closer than we think...












The existence and identity of number six is confirmed too. We are doomed. Run for your lives!


----------



## iamverysmart (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha goes in and out of his ass.


----------

